# realistic target of 150kg squats?!



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Helloooooo

So. Couldn't do a full 5x5 of 110kg the other week so deloaded and spent a week or so mainly doing 100kg squats. Haven't been for about 5 days untill today.

Did 110kg 5x5 squats and 110kg 1x5 deadlift, making me quite happy.

Set the next target of 150kg squats by the end of march, averaging 10kg a week. Is that realistic?!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

is it going to be 5X5 or a single


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

5x5


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

mic8310 said:


> Helloooooo
> 
> So. Couldn't do a full 5x5 of 110kg the other week so deloaded and spent a week or so mainly doing 100kg squats. Haven't been for about 5 days untill today.
> 
> ...


going up 10kg a week? no chance, lol even on the best steroids in the world your lifts would not go up 10kg a week lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

For 5X5 i think it would be a big push 10kg a week is a big jump i reckon you might be good for 150kg for 1RM


----------



## funkypigeon (Mar 3, 2013)

mic8310 said:


> Helloooooo
> 
> So. Couldn't do a full 5x5 of 110kg the other week so deloaded and spent a week or so mainly doing 100kg squats. Haven't been for about 5 days untill today.
> 
> ...


10kg per week (if you have actually been gaining at that rate) is not sustainable, i have recently come from a very long break from weight training and had lost a lot of strength, i am also running gear and for the first 3 weeks i gained 10kg per week but i am now gaining 2.5-5 kg per week and am still gainin some lost strength. I would say unless you were previously able to lift this you will quickly decline in your strength gains. It may be possible in 10-12 weeks if running some gear but in 6 weeks i would say no.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been stuck on 110kg for six months now, it's bloody annoying


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I'm sorta thinking the Stronglifts chart goes up in 2.5kg a session so that's 7.5kg a week, assuming I go 3-4 times a week then maybe on paper it's not so bad?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

If you can maintain an increase of 2.5kg/week, without sacrificing good form, you're making steady progress. If you can increase by 10kg/week then you ain't trying hard enough now.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Unless you are naturally strong and just started I would say no. In all honesty it could take a couple of years.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

only info at work i have at hand says that i was at 70kg squats at the start of November. so ive managed 40kg in 3 months. maybe another 40kg in 6 weeks is ambitious if we look at it like that :lol: but its not gonna get the better of me for this is the year of the horse and thats me, i WILL hit 150kg this year and ill try my hardest to get it for March. itll be fun.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

really would doubt such an improvement in a short time period could be achieved mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The heavier the weights get the slower the improvements come...

Unless you have form issues that could be rectified and most of us do. Corrections to form will add weight to lifts quicker than any strength gains.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

the strong lifts go up so fast at first because you havent found your real limit and the weight isnt too heavy at first, once you have found ti they will start to slow down with how much weight you can add. just try to add bits fo weight each week, if you chase a number that big you'll either lose form, be down if it doesnt happen, or get injured trying to beat yourself


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Best of luck mate and hope you achieve your 150k goal. :thumbup1:

Unfortunately weight increases do not run linear with time, once we max out and

start pushing the limits and trying to go beyond them things really start to slow

down.

On some exercises a kilo a month is a great achievement so don't be too hard on yourself

if you do not quite hit your goal....just keep chasing it. :thumbup1:

If some of the guys on here could continue 10 kilo increases with the time they have served

in the gym they would be giving it some of this..... :lol:


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

2 times I've broke off program and had a week out just concentrating on form and it seems to have done the trick both times. Which is great, but does put a delay on it.

I know there's no rush but it's nice to have a target rather than plod along.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Im currently able to do 115 5x5 and would be shocked if i hit 150 by march, 5 sets of 5 130-135 would seem more fitting I recon.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

How much do you weigh OP?

As long as form is ok just keep pushing yourself. Although maybe not 5x5.

Squats are hard and a lot of people don't push themselves hard enough imo!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

hitting a 1RM of 150KG for you would be an impressive achievement natty based on where you are at. So no 5 x 5 is not realistic


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

mic8310 said:


> 2 times I've broke off program and had a week out just concentrating on form and it seems to have done the trick both times. Which is great, but does put a delay on it.
> 
> I know there's no rush but it's nice to have a target rather than plod along.


Set yourself a figure and work your way towards it, bit by bit.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

GreedyBen said:


> How much do you weigh OP?
> 
> As long as form is ok just keep pushing yourself. Although maybe not 5x5.
> 
> Squats are hard and a lot of people don't push themselves hard enough imo!


87kg. The last in the set is much slower than the first  but you have to work for it.

Debating whether to go tomorrow or not as I'm on nights and spend a lot of time on my feet so tomorrow might not be a good day. On the other hand if i don't go I'll kick myself and consider it a wasted day. Either way, next time I go I'll take a video of a set I'd I remember.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

id say 150kg for a few by the end of the year sounds more realistic if natty


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

mic8310 said:


> 87kg. The last in the set is much slower than the first  but you have to work for it.
> 
> Debating whether to go tomorrow or not as I'm on nights and spend a lot of time on my feet so tomorrow might not be a good day. On the other hand if i don't go I'll kick myself and consider it a wasted day. Either way, next time I go I'll take a video of a set I'd I remember.


Every day should be squat day with a target like that. I would be happy with a 1RM of 150Kg in that time frame. Personally I am aiming for 2x my 90Kg body weight by the end of the year 5x5.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

Just keep loading heavier weights an get a good spotter, always nice to know you ain't gonna mate a [email protected] of yourself when u can't get up! Keep working and you'll get there. I managed 2x8x250 today, I started off @90kg 18 months ago


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

dont rush it just keep hacking away and you will get there a 150kg squat i failed injured me and havent squatted right for ages only just starting to get strong again but it takes a while!


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

By the end of the year mabye


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm feeling like a rebel and might swap the 20kg weight for a 25kg (on either side) and sneek in a 120kg maybe for the 2nd or 3rd set and see how it goes. See how I feel after the first set.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

mic8310 said:


> I'm feeling like a rebel and might swap the 20kg weight for a 25kg (on either side) and sneek in a 120kg maybe for the 2nd or 3rd set and see how it goes. See how I feel after the first set.


Why not just try for one set at 120kg instead of your usual 5x5? You should progress quicker using one set rather than 5.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

anabolik said:


> Why not just try for one set at 120kg instead of your usual 5x5? You should progress quicker using one set rather than 5.


So do warmup and straight into 120kg? Let's say I do a set (5 I assume) then what?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't kill yourself in the process of rushing.x


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Think I've decided on a plan. Never done front squats before so in my warm up ill have a dabble and see how they feel. No idea what weight would be comfortable to start with. Once found said weight, I'll stick to 5x5 but I'll do 2x110 then a 120 set to top it off, then 2 sets of front squats at whatever weight i decided on.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I've been stuck on 110kg for six months now, it's bloody annoying


110kg on squat m8? how many reps?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

mic8310 said:


> Think I've decided on a plan. Never done front squats before so in my warm up ill have a dabble and see how they feel. No idea what weight would be comfortable to start with. Once found said weight, I'll stick to 5x5 but I'll do 2x110 then a 120 set to top it off, then 2 sets of front squats at whatever weight i decided on.


I've been doing high rep fronts (frankenstein) on a Monday and heavy rears on Friday. It's nice.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I've been stuck on 110kg for six months now, it's bloody annoying


Same mate more or less :thumbdown: .


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've been doing high rep fronts (frankenstein) on a Monday and heavy rears on Friday. It's nice.


yea i had a dabble, feels a bit uncomfortable on the shoulders and today they both have a hurty spot. but im sure theyll get used to it. want to do it the olympic style (i think thats what it is, elbows up and 2 fingers on the bar?) rather than frankenstein. need to work on flexibility a little tho or try it with straps as the mind is willing but body wont do it.

this is something like how it went the other day

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/256792-110kg-squats.html


----------

